# "Starre" Rewriterule



## Alice (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo.

Ich möchte folgende URL umwandeln.


```
http://www.meineseite.de/ebay-f30/?prefixid=f80_verkaufe
```

in


```
http://www.meineseite.de/ebay-f30/verkaufe/
```

Das ganze braucht NICHT automatisch zu passieren. Eine "Starre" umwandlung + Weiterleitung wäre perfekt. Ich möchte die einzelnen "Regeln" dann selbst definieren.

Beispiel:


```
http://www.meineseite.de/ebay-f30/?prefixid=f85_verschenken
```

in


```
http://www.meineseite.de/ebay-f30/selbstabholer/
```

Also eine Umwandlung für eine EINZIGE Url.


----------



## Alice (21. April 2016)

Geht so eine "Umwandlung" nicht?

Eine fixe URL in eine "veränderte" fixe URL.


----------



## sheel (21. April 2016)

Hi

geht es da um ModRewrite oder ...?
Wenn ja, wo ist das Problem? Sollte ziemlich trivial sein.


----------



## Alice (21. April 2016)

Ja... Hättest Du ein Beispielcode für mich?


----------



## sheel (21. April 2016)

Ca. sowas?

```
RewriteRule ^/ebay-f30/\?prefixid=f85_verschenken$ /ebay-f30/selbstabholer/ [L]
```


----------



## Alice (21. April 2016)

Ja aber damit geht es nicht...


----------



## Alice (21. April 2016)

So ging es und auf einmal nicht mehr...

RewriteRule ^verkaufe/$ index.php?f=60&pid=34


----------

